# ANgel pad - How bad it can be for 2200 Rs.



## aviatcogni (May 23, 2012)

Whats ur opinion on this? 


Angel Pad, Cheapest but the best TABLET Computer of the World


----------



## theserpent (May 23, 2012)

Specs look good.But impossible for 2k.And it cant be quoted the best tablet

I have a stange feeling that the website looks fake???

i google it up.I dint find any proper info]

EDIT:
Yes it is fake.Here is a google search result
Angel pad-search


----------



## azzu (May 23, 2012)

^ +1 , not strange but i have a strong feeling its genuine Fake..


----------



## techlover (May 23, 2012)

nothing about the tablet on internet  
chances of being fake


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (May 23, 2012)

that tablet is a scam...


----------



## Tenida (May 23, 2012)

Not possible buddy.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (May 23, 2012)

IMPOSSIBLE.....Dont fall into it....


----------



## theserpent (May 23, 2012)

MODS please Close the thread
This thread is useless.Its a fake tab.


----------



## coderunknown (May 23, 2012)

#fake
#closed


----------

